#  > انجمن تلفن همراه و تبلت >  > بخش تعمیرات تخصصی انواع تبلت و گوشی های موبایل >  > آموزشی: اموزش کامل شابلون کاری آیسی های موبایل

## jaxtor

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*11hajagha*,*1212ali*,*13541354*,*24260*,*72054*,*aarash110*,*AB88*,*abbas009*,*abed1365*,*abedanew*,*ad1479*,*ADALAT*,*adamkhar*,*adel0002*,*adel_s51*,*AEZ_BEST*,*aga2000*,*ahmad53*,*ahnor*,*ahuraonline*,*ajabovo*,*alboyeh*,*ali stp1*,*ALI.40044*,*ali121110*,*ali8889*,*aliabas*,*aliansari*,*aliazadi1234*,*aligholami44*,*alihokm*,*alisame*,*ali_3381*,*ali_esf*,*ali_rahmani*,*aloneboys*,*amen*,*amin.fara*,*amin136672*,*aminalone*,*amir800*,*amir988*,*AMIRAHMADI*,*amirav*,*amirhossain*,*amirkeivan3*,*amirtopoll*,*amolpana*,*amshirazy*,*ANRN53274*,*ar58*,*arash.aria*,*aryanet*,*asadj*,*asghar847*,*atinegar*,*atsh75*,*babak13622*,*bahram68*,*behnam021*,*behrang_dvb*,*behro*,*Beykpoor1*,*bsglobal*,*chonglong*,*cn fadak*,*coling*,*college_co*,*cybernova*,*DARIUSHKIA*,*dashti.68*,*dayelecomp*,*derikvand*,*digital20*,*diode*,*diyanush*,*djyasser*,*dooboori*,*doosti*,*dragonfire*,*ebiolom*,*ebn*,*ebrammm*,*ehsangh7*,*ehsansharif*,*Ehsantiz*,*emanbatyaneh*,*end_world*,*erfanr*,*fakoor86*,*fantastic9*,*far1344*,*fariborz_382*,*farsarr*,*fire2hm*,*ghalam10*,*HaBibRazMi*,*hadi avr*,*hadi.mrv*,*haghighi_i*,*hamed-haro*,*hamid jaha*,*hasan_hp*,*HASSANS*,*hewal*,*hossin52*,*hrsa74*,*hzzza*,*h_jal*,*i.mehrju*,*ict69*,*iman00*,*iman400*,*imperials4*,*iran.repare*,*izengard*,*jaksky*,*jalal86*,*joker_n86*,*j_static*,*keyvan a*,*keyvan_93*,*kh.a*,*khavaran*,*kkaka*,*kourd.gsm*,*kriksos*,*lilifer*,*lionheart*,*M.REZA*,*M0stafa.P51*,*ma1369*,*mah gharib*,*mahdy112*,*Mahmoodi*,*MaJiD.Rm*,*manamsaeid*,*mansoor121*,*Masioud*,*masoodyaghi*,*masoudataei*,*masudcpu*,*mavaramat*,*medm*,*mehdi2219*,*mehdi5152*,*mehdi9352*,*mehdish13*,*meherzi*,*mehi20*,*mehran*,*mehran139*,*mehranhmdy*,*mehrdad_90*,*Meisam CORE*,*mesgari*,*meysamap*,*mfr*,*Milad Tavana*,*mir3*,*mob-iran*,*mohager01*,*mohamad91*,*mohammad3250*,*mohammad_dehghani924*,*mohmmd*,*mohsen dgsr*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsensanad*,*mohsen_shei*,*mom.eziz*,*morteza5358*,*mostafa_2012*,*mostafa_6598*,*mre2*,*msagroup*,*mysite*,*naby62*,*naim-kh*,*najaf11*,*naribazi*,*nazari_omega*,*nema_4d*,*NICHICON*,*nimashoko*,*nima_33*,*nooroozi.f*,*o1_amir*,*oinar*,*ommid1*,*p120*,*parsianmobi*,*pass100*,*peacekeeper*,*peiman.rps*,*pejman1368*,*pejman4282*,*peyman.shikh*,*peyman8*,*peymanelec*,*pub_hamed*,*PULSEE*,*qelem*,*rashidi235*,*razbagha16*,*reza-123456*,*reza1262*,*REZA164690*,*rezababij*,*reza_476*,*reza_54*,*rostamikola*,*rrrri*,*rsrooh*,*ryoosefi*,*sa48*,*sadabad*,*saeed_x27*,*salar.lord*,*salimy21*,*sam1366*,*samiyar789*,*saraj*,*setaregan1*,*sevda12*,*Shad1184*,*shaft00121*,*shayan8580*,*shaygan1*,*shety2boom*,*Siammobile*,*siasina*,*smakamy*,*smazi*,*sn30000*,*sooragool*,*soran102*,*Sorena59*,*sozuki*,*s_ali_m*,*taghi*,*techno.persi*,*ttrp8*,*unes/samen*,*V.K*,*VALY1358*,*vanshooter*,*yaghob20*,*yaser-sar*,*yousefi*,*yousefpilo*,*zoro1r*,*zorro 2000*,*~modern~*,*احمدرضا لطفی*,*امیر2*,*تاوا*,*تک رایان*,*حسام90*,*حسین دانش*,*حسین2025*,*حمیداکبرزاده*,*دکتر احسان*,*ساقونی*,*سرمد*,*علی اریا*,*علی موتو*,*علی پاشایی*,*علی+*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غزال4*,*فنی کاران*,*محمد کارخانه*,*منیب*,*مهران رمضانی*,*میرچولی*,*میسم*,*نویدی*,*همتا*,*هوا*,*ورداده*,*کایا کامپیوت*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## pub_hamed

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*emanbatyaneh*,*ma1369*,*mehran139*

----------


## jaxtor

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*emanbatyaneh*,*ma1369*,*mehran139*

----------


## college_co

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*ma1369*

----------


## rrrri

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*iman400*

----------

